# The Left Attacks White Women......



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 9, 2018)

So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.

An example:

Chelsea Handler Shames White Women for Not Voting for Beto O'Rourke

You have Butch Behar also attacking them.  

You know the tolerant left.....so tolerant...until......

No wonder they let Trump get elected.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 9, 2018)

We know the left hates white people.

The only whites on the left side of the isle are braindead drug users.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 10, 2018)

Every election democrats think they have white women and they never do.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 10, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Every election democrats think they have white women and they never do.



It's amazing that they can attack "white" (racist) "women" (sexist) that they don't agree with.

Fuck them.

White women should take the time to tell Chelsea Handler to hook her vibrator to a 220 outlet.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 10, 2018)

You'll notice that no left wingers are going to defend this.

They can't.

There are to many statements out there by morons about white women.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 10, 2018)

Joy Behar: Female Trump Voters ‘Don’t Know The Difference Between A Predator And A Protector’

This is just such an example of tolerance on the part of a left wing schill.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 10, 2018)

Consent is a turn off for conservative women


----------



## harmonica (Nov 11, 2018)

the MSM is BLATANTLY sexist/anti-white/racist/
Dear Fellow White Women: We F**ked This Up | HuffPost


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hey, White Guilt should affect both white men AND white women!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


too bad women don't really believe in equality and equal rights, and ask for a full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



Hey hey...

Another sexist comment from a left wing fuck.


----------



## Siete (Nov 14, 2018)

meh - white chicks will get over it, just grab em by the pussy.


----------



## Theowl32 (Nov 14, 2018)

The great sinead oconnor, muslim convert, hates all white people.


The dumbest most annoying people on earth. Although, she is not an American white woman, she is a pathetic left wing white woman.

Stupid trash.


----------



## karpenter (Nov 14, 2018)

harmonica said:


> the MSM is BLATANTLY sexist/anti-white/racist/
> Dear Fellow White Women: We F**ked This Up | HuffPost


One Of The Links In This Article
Leads To Bullshit Like This:

'Michael Brown, an African-American teenager, was shot six times and killed by Darren Wilson, a white police officer, 

during a stop for jaywalking in Ferguson, Mo. "


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 14, 2018)

`
Chelsea Handler speaks only for herself. Yet, there are some people so under-educated or confused, they don't realize this.


----------



## ScorpioRising007 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We know the left hates white people.
> 
> The only whites on the left side of the isle are braindead drug users.


The left seems to treat low income whites better where I am from. I am from a depressed area where I know a lot of whites on food stamps,  government insurance through state, low cost government apartments, many people living in one home or apartment to save costs, cheap public transportation.

Democrats help poor whites out more than Republicans. A proud democrat.


----------



## iceberg (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


*some* of them yes, just hate. really doesn't matter who and if it benefited them emotionally they'd love the same group a week later. their consistency is hating whoever is in their way, nothing or no one in particular on a consistent basis.


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Chelsea Handler speaks only for herself. Yet, there are some people so under-educated or confused, they don't realize this.



No, she wants to force her views on others.  She is an elitist pig,  Handler is a life support system for a "C" word.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh, this stuff just gets better:

Jada Pinkett Smith: 'Blond Hair On White Women Just Triggers Me' | HuffPost

Much more on the way, kids!


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We know the left hates white people.
> 
> The only whites on the left side of the isle are braindead drug users.


What do you think you are accomplishing with these idiotic statements?  You wreak of insecurity


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 14, 2018)

The left has a happy camper policy.  Just call us on it.  A full body massage with happy ending.  

Don't worry, be Happy.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

ScorpioRising007 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We know the left hates white people.
> ...



Does not change the fact that left wingers attacked white women after the election.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We know the left hates white people.
> ...



It's really mocking deanrd.....

He makes these kinds of stupid statements frequently.


----------



## Thinker101 (Nov 14, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Chelsea Handler speaks only for herself. Yet, there are some people so under-educated or confused, they don't realize this.



Yet she has become a champion spokesperson for the left...go figure.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We know the left hates white people.
> 
> The only whites on the left side of the isle are braindead drug users.


I'm white. I'm "left". My entire family is as well.

None of us use drugs.

Could you BE any more wrong...or stupid?


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Then why are you doing the same. Are you just trying to sound dumb?


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 14, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Yet she has become a champion spokesperson for the left...go figure.


`
In your own mind perhaps. Outside of her name, she's a total unknown to me, but obviously not to you.


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 14, 2018)

Democrats really need to be challenged on DNA politics.

All blacks support the Dems, and even though that isn't true, they say it, and they HATE blacks who do not.

All women support the Dems, and even though that isn't true, they say it, and they HATE women who do not.


Dems are pure bigots who hate democracy, free speech, and deny the right to disagree to most Americans.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

Slade3200 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You can get over yourself anytime and save the lecture for someone who cares.

Back to the topic.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I didn’t lecture I asked a question genius


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 14, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Every election democrats think they have white women and they never do.


Just intelligent tolerant non brainwashed white women....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Every election democrats think they have white women and they never do.
> ...



Oh look, another attack.

From a leftist.

Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Consent is a turn off for conservative women



Another attack.

Thanks for making my point.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Chelsea Handler speaks only for herself. Yet, there are some people so under-educated or confused, they don't realize this.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 14, 2018)

As woman, as a woman of European descent, I have to stand up for women of every color, religion, and likewisand likewise of men of every color and/or religion and ethnicity. There have not been any attacks from "the left," whomever these people may be. Nobody knows who "leftists" are, in any event.

So I'm going to be a "leftist" now, instead of just a maintstream American living my life.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...



When the alternative is Ted Cruz, you have to wonder why ANY woman would vote for that radical right wing Dominionist. Why would any woman vote for a man who believes in a religion for the basis of policies which will strip them of their rights, including the right to vote, in a heartbeat?

Why would a woman vote for a far right Christian whack job who doesn't believe in a woman's right to choose, in gender based pay equity, or even that employers should be required to provide birth control options in their employee health insurance?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> When the alternative is Ted Cruz, you have to wonder why ANY woman would vote for that radical right wing Dominionist. Why would any woman vote for a man who believes in a religion for the basis of policies which will strip them of their rights, including the right to vote, in a heartbeat?
> 
> Why would a woman vote for a far right Christian whack job who doesn't believe in a woman's right to choose, in gender based pay equity, or even that employers should be required to provide birth control options in their employee health insurance?



Racist


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


We also have all the intelligent tolerant non brainwashed men, super duper..


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 14, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > When the alternative is Ted Cruz, you have to wonder why ANY woman would vote for that radical right wing Dominionist. Why would any woman vote for a man who believes in a religion for the basis of policies which will strip them of their rights, including the right to vote, in a heartbeat?
> ...



But I didn't mention his race.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 14, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...




Yeah, 59% of white women voted for the minority instead of the white guy, how racist is that? You don't get more white than Robert Francis O'Rourke. ROFLMAO

.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 14, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...


He is racially fluid and identifies as Hispanic.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 14, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Dog whistle


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 14, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> As woman, as a woman of European descent, I have to stand up for women of every color, religion, and likewisand likewise of men of every color and/or religion and ethnicity. There have not been any attacks from "the left," whomever these people may be. Nobody knows who "leftists" are, in any event.
> 
> So I'm going to be a "leftist" now, instead of just a maintstream American living my life.



Sorry Dykstra, but you can read it for yourself.

And there is more out there.

I realize that does not fit with your alternate reality.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 14, 2018)

So if one person says something and the Trumpers claim it represents all "leftists" we can take ANYTHING any Trumper says...ever and claim it represents all of you?


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 14, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...




Yeah, him and that bitch from WA State, they both lost. LMAO

.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > As woman, as a woman of European descent, I have to stand up for women of every color, religion, and likewisand likewise of men of every color and/or religion and ethnicity. There have not been any attacks from "the left," whomever these people may be. Nobody knows who "leftists" are, in any event.
> ...


Read just what? And just who wrote it?
Links, please.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 15, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We know the left hates white people.
> ...



I wouldn't brag about being "left"


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



What is this absolute nonsense?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 15, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I have been part of message boards for years and years, since the WWW opened. Liberal men are disgusting toward women. Generally speaking, "Tolerant" they are absolutely NOT, I can tell you that. I have not only witnessed this myself, but have watched it play out time and again.

As a whole, absolute misogynist to the core and sometimes violently so, and often seemingly very insecure in their manhood at worst. At best, simply lacking in all good manners and understanding social cues. And don't just take this from me; ask any conservative women anywhere what they get from liberal men online.


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Joy Behar: Female Trump Voters ‘Don’t Know The Difference Between A Predator And A Protector’
> 
> This is just such an example of tolerance on the part of a left wing schill.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 15, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I guess you prefer the denigration, insults and abuse of the conservative men we see every day on this board. I’ve found the liberal men here to be gentlemen. Not one of them had called me insulting names reference parts of my body.

But it’s not their online behaviour I really care about. We’re more concerned about how Republican men treat women with their legislation which restricts women’s rights to birth control and abortion.

We note that the US has the worst record of maternal and newborn mortality in the first world. That you have no mandated maternity leave, and one of the largest pay gaps between men and women in the first world.

Republicans tell you they’ll “take care of women”, but in reality they neither respect nor care about women at all.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


I guess it's not enough for white men to play the victim alone.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 15, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> I wouldn't brag about being "left"



Yea...well that's you so....


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I don't see why any woman could support the "conservative" movement. "Conservative" "men" want them only to the extent that they can spread their legs for them, whelp their babies, cook their meals, and clean up. It's disgusting use and abuse.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



About half  the women in the voting world are against abortion.  

And you want to blame it all on men.

As to mortality rate....please read up....this has only been addressed about a gagillion times.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



This comment is hysterical.

Can you please provide a link where conservative men say this.  I mean...really.

I hate to laugh at you...but I am.

This is bullshit from the alinsky school for the dim-witted.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

Lesh said:


> So if one person says something and the Trumpers claim it represents all "leftists" we can take ANYTHING any Trumper says...ever and claim it represents all of you?



There is an ongoing string of comments made in the direction of white women.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 15, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You're a clueless wonder


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



As you can't prove that white men play the victim, your comment is noted for what it is worth:

Nothing.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

WTF White Women?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 15, 2018)

Letter: Clinton now blames white women — who’ll be next? – The Mercury News


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, White Guilt should affect both white men AND white women!



Racist.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> Chelsea Handler speaks only for herself. Yet, there are some people so under-educated or confused, they don't realize this.



Maybe we're distracted by the hypocrisy, since people considered to be "on the right" are NEVER viewed as "speaking only for themselves".  No matter who the left is screeching about that day, or whether or not anyone else has ever heard of them before that moment, they are still presented as right-wing spokesmen and we're all required to answer for their words.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Lesh said:


> So if one person says something and the Trumpers claim it represents all "leftists" we can take ANYTHING any Trumper says...ever and claim it represents all of you?



Yep. That's the winger strategy. Now you're getting it!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

ScorpioRising007 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We know the left hates white people.
> ...



Your definition of "help" needs a serious dose of reality and maturity.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 15, 2018)

May as well enjoy the comedy of this, as ridiculous as it is.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Maybe we're distracted by the hypocrisy, since people considered to be "on the right" are NEVER viewed as "speaking only for themselves".  No matter who the left is screeching about that day, or whether or not anyone else has ever heard of them before that moment, they are still presented as right-wing spokesmen and we're all required to answer for their words.



`
Maybe to you, but never by me. I am answerable only to myself not some category someone plugs me into. That's a good lesson for all people; don't be shoved into someone else's bull shit beliefs.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



Why would a woman assume that all women view the world the way she does and have the same beliefs, priorities, and desires she does, simply because they have similar genitalia?

Newsflash:  your opinions aren't objective fact and reality.  They're just opinions.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Who, precisely, is this "we" for whom you are speaking?  Or is this just the royal We?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Well, it starts with us being acquainted with ACTUAL men, rather than your ludicrous caricatures of them.  Maybe spend less time closeted with hatchet-faced, bitter dykes and go mingle with other people once in a while.  You'd be surprised to learn just how little men are interested in forcing YOU to do anything except perhaps go away.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Who, precisely, is this "we" for whom you are speaking? Or is this just the royal We?



Do you speak for all women?

Why should we assume that Chelsea Handler does then?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Yeah, leftist women want to appoint themselves leaders and spokespeople for all women on the basis of how frigging stupid and helpless and gullible the rest of us are.

Great propaganda they got going for them, there.  And then they wonder why fewer and fewer women are interested in identifying with them.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> You'd be surprised to learn just how little men are interested in forcing YOU to do anything except perhaps go away.



Projecting??


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Well, you see, since "women" like Lys secretly hate and resent the fact that they aren't men, they can't possibly imagine how anything associated with the femaleness they despise could EVER be enjoyable or desirable to anyone else.  Therefore, it MUST be a hateful, abusive slavery to everyone, since it would be to them.

It's simply not possible for other women to like being women and wives and mothers without having some sort of Stockholm syndrome.

This is why I never, ever attempt to talk to this brain-damaged self-hater in any serious way.  It would be like trying to have a conversation with the crazy homeless man who thinks space aliens are beaming him instructions through his tinfoil hat.  There's simply no common ground of reality with lunatics.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Well, you see, since "women" like Lys secretly hate and resent the fact that they aren't men



Wow. You're a psychoanalyst now!

Where did you get your degree?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 15, 2018)

RadicalRedneck said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Behar: Female Trump Voters ‘Don’t Know The Difference Between A Predator And A Protector’
> ...


Republican women are even bigger dupes then Republican men... Democrats don't tolerate lies and hypocrisy like Republicans.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



No they're not.  Every survey out there consistently says that women favour freedom of choice.  Look at the celebrations in Ireland where 60% of the people in a Catholic nation voted for choice.  Very few women seek to impose their religion or their beliefs on other women.  We know all too well that women don't make these choices casually or without care or thought to the consequences.  Women my age still remember what it was like when abortion was illegal and we say "Never again".  And nearly every woman who has passed through the child bearing years has had an unplanned pregnancy.  1 in 4 of women aged 40 has had an abortion.  So go peddle your bullshit that women oppose choice to someone who doesn't know any better.

Freedom of choice allows every woman to make these decisions based on her own beliefs which is a first amendment right as well as a violation of her privacy.  Nobody's beliefs are violated except those of religious zealots who seek to impose their own personal morality on others.  These people should be thrown in jail for their violation of women's privacy rights.

And here's a clue:  more than half the people voting for Republicans are poor white men, who are voting for policies and candidates who are actively working against their best interests and only in the interests of the wealthy and the powerful.  Once you realize this, it becomes easy to understand how women can be duped into voting against their own best interests too.

Women aren't writing the laws, or passing the legislation.  The President's Senate Committe on Health Care didn't include a single woman.  That's the law which sought to define health insurance requirement for the nation.  They took out birth control and childbirth as things that must be covered.  But you know they kept coverage for Viagara.

The record number of women running for political office this mid-terms is a DIRECT result of the animus shown by the Republican Party in general and this President in particular, towards women and the issues which truly matter to us.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> The only whites on the left side of the isle are braindead drug users.


*PotHead Gold at the End of the Rainbow*


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 15, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Since it takes one to know one, you would know.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 15, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We know the left hates white people.
> ...


*Whigger Utopia*

Typically, you use your own infantile self-obsessed example to stand for the whole.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Did you wake up this morning and decide to go full on bullshit artist because not only are you blatantly lying, your lie doesn't hold up to the tiniest bit of scrutiny? 

If fewer and fewer women are interested in identifying with the Democratic Party, how did a voter registration drive lead by women register record number of women voters as Democrats in the run up to the mid-term elections?

How did record numbers of women turn out to vote for the Democratic Party?

How did record numbers of Republican women from the suburbs turn out and vote for Democratic candidates?

How did Democrats win the House, 7 governnorships, 6 state houses, a whole lot of municipal elections if women aren't leaving the Republican Party and registering as Democrats?

If you're going to engage in these discussions, you're going to need to start relying on facts, not Republican talking points to make your arguments because we know the usual lies and how to refute them.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


And as she is a Democrat her opinions are based on fact not 30 years of garbage propaganda like yours. Breaking for GOP dupes... There's nothing criminal about Hillary Obama the foundation holder learner the FBI George Soros etc etc. Forget guilty-until-proven-innocent, they have all been investigated and 99% of the world's media and journalists agree your GOP propaganda machine is f o s... there's nothing factual about all your garbage. Law enforcement agrees and no there's no conspiracy LOL .


----------



## LaDexter (Nov 15, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> And as she is a Democrat her opinions are based on fact




If someone is a Democrat, "facts" are that person's worst enemy.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > And as she is a Democrat her opinions are based on fact
> ...


Let's see,Democrats have the same facts as all the journalists and law enforcement in the world except for Rupert Murdoch's TV and newspapers and Rush Limbaugh Etc... You people are idiots, brainwashed functional morons.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 15, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Did you wake up this morning and decide to go full-on illiterate moron?  Because not only are you utterly misunderstanding plain English, you also apparently forgot how to write coherently and punctuate.

Please show me where - WHERE - I used the phrase "Democrat Party".  Where?!  WHERE IS IT IN MY POST?!

Answer:  it isn't there.  Because I wasn't talking about the Democrat Party.  So either you're a dumbass who doesn't do reading comprehension, or you deliberately decided to change the subject because you didn't want to address what I actually said.  You tell me:  would you prefer I think you're a drooling mouthbreather, or would you prefer that I think you're a baldfaced liar who spins her bullshit specifically for the purpose of hypocritically railing at OTHERS for lying?

Just in case it is that you're actually dumber than toe jam, let me draw you a picture:  I said "leftist women".  Not "Democrat Party".  Not any party.  LEFTIST WOMEN, you ignorant twat.  Is that clear enough for you?  Do you get it now?!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



So you cannot coexist with the other sex? Whom do you think is in your bed? Heterosexual women and heterosexual men actually do get along. They respect each other. They laugh together and leave each other funny note and cartoons.They even love each other, get together, create babies. Worship somebody's genitals? NOT. But there is a lot of love and fun going on.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


/——/ And then there is this: ‘Bigoted’ Trump Picks Kavanaugh’s Replacement. Goes With Indian-American Woman


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 15, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Yes, I get it now.  You didn't say Democratic Party, but in the US the leftist movement is the Democratic Party, and you're telling us that women are walking away from liberalism simply isn't born out by the facts. 

But then you started with your dumb insults.  This shows me that I nailed your ass to the wall, because it's all you've got left.  You're little game of "Aha, I've got you", was the weakest possible rejoiner you could have come up with, and proof positive you have nothing else.  Your insults cement your concession.  As well as grammar policing the post.

Let's start with the Women's March, the day after Trump's inauguration.  Crazy hats and all, you mocked it, laughed and made jokes about the costumes, and dismissed these women as loons.  Contrary to right wing sentiments, liberals have a great sense of humour, wherein we don't have to mock or denigrate others to have fun.

And I don't need to insult you or denigrate you to make you look bad.  I simply have to counter your arguments with facts.  You make yourself look bad.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 16, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



What you really mean by "take care of women" is this: kill future little women in their mother's wombs. 

YAY us, we want to kill more babies!! More dead babies!! 'Murica!! Woman power!! Kill your babies, kill them!!


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 16, 2018)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



She talks to cartoon characters in her head.

It might help to know that our Greek-named non-goddess lives in DC. So she knows no real "conservatives", and is left only talk to cartoon characters in her head.....poor thing


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 16, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



Liberals have an awful sense of humor. Liberal women wear their genitalia as HATS AND COSTUMES and think this is funny. 

Liberals think "clapter" is funny.

Liberals are absolutely humorless scolds, finger-pointing Church Lady moralizers here to tell us, on one hand, that we are -ists and -phobes, and on the other hand, just to shock us by showing us what's in their underwear. LOOK, labia!!!!

Stupid, dumb, meant to appeal to people who have the minds of second graders. That's what's up. If you at any point put a pussy hat on and marched with it over the age of about 19, that's just on you. That's all I can say.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 16, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you see, since "women" like Lys secretly hate and resent the fact that they aren't men
> ...



Meaning: She nailed it and you can't cope. 

Greek non-goddess DEFINITELY cannot


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



What does it matter where I live. I do not live in DC, although I have. I cannot, do not, dye my hair blond, nor do I l believe in biblical infallibility/inerrancy.

Where do you live? Arkansas? Texas? Alabama? Do you know any person who is not of your particular faith? Perhaps Ethiopian Orthodox Christian? A Muslim or two? Any Buddhists?

The wonderful thing about growing up around NYC, and living near DC, is coming face-to-face with people who are not like you with respect to other cultures, but are like you with respect to our common humanity.

I don't own a car at this time, but I'm shopping. I take buses and subways at my door. My favorite drivers include two Ethiopian Christian men, a Latina, and two gentlemen of, respective, Pakistani and Ghana origin, who carry  my purchases up the steps to my door.


----------



## Snouter (Nov 16, 2018)

Would it be inaccurate to conclude the "left" are basically untalented, stupid, but rich jewish folks who are granted TV shows by jewish MSM broadcasters and their slaves, blacks and browns all of whom are jealous of whitey and resent whitey for creating civilization and being better looking and more talented?  I mean come on Chelsea Handler is basically a skinny man bro!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 16, 2018)

Snouter said:


> Would it be inaccurate to conclude the "left" are basically untalented, stupid, but rich jewish folks who are granted TV shows by jewish MSM broadcasters and their slaves, blacks and browns all of whom are jealous of whitey and resent whitey for creating civilization and being better looking and more talented?  I mean come on Chelsea Handler is basically a skinny man bro!



You seem to have a problem with people being Jewish. What's your beef?
I'm not Jewish, BTW, Irish and Russian Christian descent.

Also, what's your idea of "talent"?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I love it when a humourless, condescending right winger feels empowered to demonstrate their ignorance and their devotion to the party which would strip them of every right they have in a heartbeat. 

There really is no cure for stupid.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 16, 2018)

...is it wrong to watch webcam girls for free and ask them if I can pretend to be their boyfriend, so I can practice not being the jealous type?


----------



## Clementine (Nov 16, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...




Typical left judges everyone by their skin color.    They really believe that race and gender should dictate how a person feels about certain issues.    When people don't fit into their mold, they get all confused and start rambling in a nonsensical manner.    Just ignore Handler and the others.     If they were toddlers, I'd put them in a playpen and let them have their tantrum.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Real conservatives being brainwashed dupes of the greedy idiot rich GOP... How is lock them up coming along, super duper?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2018)

Clementine said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...


And ignore law enforcement, all the journalists in the world, just listen to pure crap propaganda...


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2018)

Clementine said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...


Actually, Democrats believe in facts, journalism, and the truth, and tolerance for others, the rule of law and the Constitution, and allowing people every freedom and choice as long as they don't hurt others.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 16, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


*"Bless the Beasts and Children"*

Talking animals appear in cartoons.  That's what gave rise to the PETA branch of this whole spoiled-child movement of the young and privileged, who never grew up because Mommy and Daddy said they didn't have to.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > And as she is a Democrat her opinions are based on fact
> ...



Says a Trump cultist.  You know you can never call a Democrat a liar again and not have them laugh in your face and call you an idiot.

Donald Trump doesn't have so much as a nodding acquaintance with the truth.  His own lawyers won't let him sit for questioning by Robert Mueller because they know he'd lie to the FBI because he's incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Yep torturing animals is a great idea and only watching cartoons stops people from knowing it LOL...


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 16, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


*Aristophanes Would Have Satirized Today's Femininnies Mercilessly*

Sounds like you're trying hard to collect the whole set of multicultie participation trophies for your virtue-signaling display case


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 16, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Joy Behar: Female Trump Voters ‘Don’t Know The Difference Between A Predator And A Protector’
> 
> This is just such an example of tolerance on the part of a left wing schill.


Joy Behar was going to get married once, but the groom got glasses and hearing aids and he ran away


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 16, 2018)

Amazing what passes for politics in the new bs GOP...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 16, 2018)

...only when women claim to want it rough!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 16, 2018)

Clementine said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



So you really don’t believe in freedom of speech, or the Constitution. You just put that on your avatar to make others think you’re in favour of freedom when in reality, you disrespect, ignore, and shut down those with whom you disagree.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Older people can be close-minded. Have YOU always been close-minded or did you just get that way when you got older? 

You like to *pretend* you're open-minded and you're tolerant but you're only tolerant about the people your Overlords have told you to be tolerant toward. You realize this, right? It's right there in your comment about blonds and Arkansas, Texas and Alabama.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 17, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



I am far from humorless; I can be condescending because I am right; I'm not at all ignorant; and I'm not devoted to a party. The Republicans are not going to "strip them of every right" except maybe, if they had their way, the right to kill, for starters, very developed fetuses in the womb. And oh, wouldn't that be a pity, right? No more murdering your own son and daughter in your own body. Golly. I better go put on a pussy hat and take to the street......


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 17, 2018)

I like to "intimidate" women by asking them to take a shower with me, to see if she feels like my next girlfriend.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 17, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I have no "overlords," moron. I have seen several photos and interviews with the bleach-blond female penis worshipers in Alabama holding up up signs worshiping their favorite pedophile roy moore. Texas, Arkansas, Alabama: full up with chickie-babes, bleachy-blondie overly made-up trashy looking "women" with big hair waving bibbles and ready to bed if "hubby" clicks his fingers. There is no dignity there, and no self-esteem. No pride. The "Step n' Fetchits" of our lifetime.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 18, 2018)

Not sure how all this back and forth does anything to refute the demonstrated fact that the left attacks white women when they don't vote the way they want them to.

Another example of the intetolerant "tolerant" left.

Another example of left wing sexism.

Another example of left wing racism.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 18, 2018)

CNN Panel: White Women Trump Voters are Racist and Heavily Invested in White Supremacy

Really disappointed in Kristen Powers.

Even thought she defended democrats, I always found her well reasoned.

She really screwed up on this one.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Consent is a turn off for conservative women


Another left-wing lunatic celebrating *rape*.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Sweet Cheeks, there is nothing in my post that indicates in any way that I can't get along with men, so I will thank you to spare me your delusional bullshit attempts to condescend to me about attiudes I never expressed, and trying to pretend that you think the exact opposite of everything you say in every post you make.

Come back and try again when you can manage a response that's in the same vague ballpark of what I said.  Maybe cut back on whatever med you're taking to deal with your disappointment at having a uterus.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Dragonlady said:
> ...



"I win because my stupidity frustrates you!"

That and excuses are all I heard.

I'm done having a conversation with someone who's in a totally different conversation, and possibly a totally different dimension.  Happy Alzheimer's, dimwit.  Buh-bye.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



To the extent that anyone can tell what she means - or even what topic she's on, since it only rarely is the same one everyone else in the conversation is on - "take care of women" apparently means "pretend women are just men without dicks".  It's a curious thing about leftist feminist types:  they insist on "championing women" by assuming that women hate and wish to do away with virtually everything female about ourselves.  There's really no other conclusion you can come to about a bunch of chicks so deluded and off-course that they think most women view pregnancy as "a burden", "punishment", "trap", "ruined life", etc.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 19, 2018)

Clementine said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



It is an interesting thing, out here in flyover country, that we encounter more REAL diversity in a week than coastal elitists do their entire lives.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> I like to "intimidate" women by asking them to take a shower with me, to see if she feels like my next girlfriend.



I'll be they find you reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllyyyyyyyyyyy intimidating.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 20, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Another example on the part of "Lice" (for short) showing how she/he/it can't address the issue at hand.  

The left is clearly engaged in this crusade to shame white women.  All in the name of tolerance.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I like to "intimidate" women by asking them to take a shower with me, to see if she feels like my next girlfriend.
> ...


I could call it, my "Maginot doctrine".


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



Given how socially inept you appear to be, I can see it has the same success rate.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 20, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


/——/ That’s some funny stuff, Bro


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


in the extra ordinary world, i can be a Dick of One.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Yeah, well, it's not working.  I have no intention of being ashamed of anything, especially not based on what some bunch of weirdos I never met think I "owe" them on the basis of them allegedly having similar bodily organs to mine.  Stalin had a pancreas and a spleen just like I do, one presumes, but I don't think that requires me to approve of _gulags_.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Who is shaming white women? I am one. But you people who choose to sacrifice your dignity and your self-esteem in favor of sexual catering to some penis who clicks his fingers and you go running off to the bedroom and spread  your legs wide on his command are grossly disgusting people.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Who is shaming white women?  That would be you.  You can tell by your use of the phrase "you people", followed by a litany of things that are "wrong" simply because they disagree with you and an assumption that we are somehow obligated to agree with you by virtue of similar bodily organs and skin pigmentation.

Thank you for your continuing verification of my statement that all you're really about is your hatred of being female and your hostility toward men in general and those who have the unutterable gall to actually like men and get along with them.

The more you talk, the more I think there's a psychiatrist out there just waiting for you to wander into the office and fund a vacation in Europe.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 20, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


Democrats think their political views erases their whiteness.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 20, 2018)

mudwhistle said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



Conservatives don't feel the need to have their whiteness erased, because they know it's not important.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 20, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



A person can be a woman and a happy, healthy heterosexual without sacrificing one's dignity, and marketing one's sexuality and providing sex on demand. Being a spread-'em penis worshiper doesn't cut it. Try recovering your dignity.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Yes, you are one who is shaming white women.

As to your second statement....what the hell are you talking about.

You are so one dimensional.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 20, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



I am not sure I've ever seen a woman be so critical of other women in such a foolish fashion.

If I understand her claims:

You support Trump ==> You are willing to screw Trump.

Is that what she is saying ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



This is totally hysterical.

You are essentially saying that any woman who supports Trump is willing to sleep with Trump.

Do you realize just how stupid and arrogant that sounds ?


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



That is not what I said. Whilst have sex with the orange whore is a totally repugnant thought, many of these women are members of penis-worshiping cults and have been taught to worship their local penis. I did not make up seeing the guy interviewed, who bragged the he had the final word with his wife because he has the penis.

I pity these women,  willing to sacrifice their personal dignity.

Remember that it has been the right-wing that has portrayed human sexuality, particularly human female sexuality as some sort of of barroom closing-time whoredom, rather than a function of relationships between heterosexual men and women. The rest of us heterosexuals don't go around telling women to put an aspirin between their legs. That all comes from the dirt folk who have no understanding of human emotion. It never occurs to some people that humans of different sexes might love and be sexually attracted to each other.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



First we have to define what a woman is ..


Are you a woman am I a woman?

.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



A female human being who is an adult is woman. Actually, when I first encountered you and your ever-changing avatars, I thought that you were a guy with a lot of wives and babies.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Three .

Twin boys and a daughter.

.

Two wives..one that died 10 years ago .



The second time was a stripper with like 5 kids..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2018)

But am I a boy or a girl?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 21, 2018)

And that reminds me..


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I'm not sure you're aware of what a simple thinker you are. 

Not very self-aware at all.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You probably should keep some of these thoughts to yourself. I mean even on an anonymous forum. They don't give an accurate depiction of anything except what's in your own head, and frankly that's a little repulsive and scary


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 21, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



No, she's saying that if you like men and have a congenial relationship with one, that means you're an oppressed slave who's betraying some apocryphal "obligation" to your gender.  The only way to be a true and loyal woman is to hate men and be bitter and hostile about anything and everything that makes you female instead of male.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I said the exact opposite. Reading comprehension is essential. A woman can have a  loving and congenial relationship with a man, I've said that over and over. and one that preserves the dignity and autonomy of both. It's this business of subjugation that concerns me. It's a very weird lifestyle for a heterosexual couple to adopt, no matter the _Fifty Shades_ thing. A woman who sacrifices her dignity and self-esteem to have a _Fifty Shades_ relationship is just exactly what? It's the spreading of this shit that has me concerned.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



No, you keep saying exactly what I said you did, and then when you get called out on it, you try to reverse course and pretend otherwise.  Like now.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



But I didn't say it. I have always said that heterosexual women and men can have good, loving, mutually respectful relationships. You BDSM people have gone to weirdness. I can't remember what thread I was on when I described seeing an interview with some guy from the "Southern Baptist" cult bragging that he always won arguments with his wife because he's got the dick. 

Why would I be "bitter and hostile" to what makes me female??? I've enjoyed my long hair, my eye-makeup, my stylish clothes, my skin lotions.  And I like a male fox with some hair on his chest. A well-muscled honey with some hair on his chest and a good sense of humor.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 21, 2018)

Cellblock2429 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Clementine said:
> ...


You GOP dupes are brainwashed hyper partisan s*** heads at this point. Did Fox mention chief justice Roberts saying there are not Obama judges or Clinton judges or bush judges or Trump judges, just good judges etc etc. The United States Will survive you brainwashed functional assholes too... Change the channel and read something...


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



What in the actual fuck are you babbling about at this point? BDSM people?  What conversation are you having, and in what dimension are you having it?

Here's YOUR posts from this thread:

_"I don't see why any woman could support the "conservative" movement. "Conservative" "men" want them only to the extent that they can spread their legs for them, whelp their babies, cook their meals, and clean up. It's disgusting use and abuse."

"I have no "overlords," moron. I have seen several photos and interviews with the bleach-blond female penis worshipers in Alabama holding up up signs worshiping their favorite pedophile roy moore. Texas, Arkansas, Alabama: full up with chickie-babes, bleachy-blondie overly made-up trashy looking "women" with big hair waving bibbles and ready to bed if "hubby" clicks his fingers. There is no dignity there, and no self-esteem. No pride. The "Step n' Fetchits" of our lifetime."

"Who is shaming white women? I am one. But you people who choose to sacrifice your dignity and your self-esteem in favor of sexual catering to some penis who clicks his fingers and you go running off to the bedroom and spread your legs wide on his command are grossly disgusting people."_

See anything in there specifying "BDSM people"?  Me either.  You're pretty obviously talking about conservative women.  You even say so in the first post.  And if you're assuming that "conservative woman" equals "BDSM submissive", then that just proves my point about your hatred and pathological hostility toward normal, hetero relationships.

So you can just piss off with your attempts to rewrite history.  No one here is interested in catering to your deflections and delusions.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



"Conservative" women are well integrated in the subjugation, BDSM scenario. You "chicks" will yield to anyone with a dick. You can't think for yourselves. There is absolutely nothing "normal, hetero" about what you do. If you choose to grovel, have fun in the "playroom."  You are a bunch of dick-kissers. Get some self-esteem from somewhere.

I wasn't lying about the cult guy on TV who declared that he wins arguments in his household with his dick. This was out there broadcast on local TV.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 21, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I already knew you had jack shit when you posted the universal symbol of "You got me and I can't answer", the funny face.  You didn't have to actually post and PROVE that you have nothing.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 21, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Hey. Have fun with your sex romps. You can kiss whatever you like.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You don't sound any less stupid.

The asprin comment has to do with abortion...not sexuality.  Big difference...but I realize you can't comprehend that.  

As you have started out with a comment about penis worshiping......not knowing how stupid that sounds.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Please get off the thread.

1. You comments have nothing to do with the OP.
2. Your assertions based on some dreamed up postings are totally stupid.
3. Your allusions to "dick-kissers" create huge questions as to whether or not you are in grade-school.

You've had your ass handed to you several time.

Do us all a favor an go somewhere else.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Joy Behar is also a white woman (barely).  So is Chelsa Handler.  That does not disqualify them from shaming other white women who don't agree with them.

This has nothing to do with sex.

Stop the stupid posts about sex.

This is about the politics of the left shaming white women who don't vote the way they want them do.

YOU GOT THAT ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



This post was reported.

It is simply a continued allusion to some stupid concept of penis worshipping that (1) has not been explained or verified (2) has nothing to do with the OP.  

The point of this OP is that the left attacks white women (calling them white women....meaning they are engaged in both racism and sexism at the same time) who don't vote the way they (the tolerant left) want them to.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Start you own thread where you can complain about women you don't agree with.  

Attacking white women is about voting not sex.

Get is straight...moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



STFU


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Post the proof of your assertions or STFU.

And you can PM your electronic butt-buddy francoHFW who is lurking this thread and obviously getting off on your weird posts and set up an electronic meeting to discuss whatever strange crap you two can come up with.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 22, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



This morphed from a post about the particular combination of white race and female sex, but quickly lapsed into something to do with "conservative" politics, which, unfortunately, seem to meld politics and body type into a particularly virulent form of misogyny based on the presence or absence of specific genitalia, which I have adequately described, and which is openly marketed to women who lack self-esteem and can easily get tricked into furthering men's sexual fantasies at their own personal expense.

Despite the pun, the GOP is totally in bed with this agenda, yet "white women" still continue to vote for the GOP, which can only be explained by masochism. My use of the word "your" in my comment to Cecilie was meant as a generic reference to all the women who fall into this crazy trap, not to Cecile in particular.

P.S. What's with the sexual pictures posted of young, scantily-clad, bleached-blond women who are not fully clothed. Way off topic.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 22, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Which can only be explained by masochism ?

Meaning there is no other explanation.  Is that what you re saying ?

I didn't post any such pictures....and any such would be way off topic....like you.

You are a true left winger....you make assertions but provide no back up or support.  It has to be this way.

It seems to me that you have some kind of obsession that does not belong in this thread.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 23, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Ha! Right-wingers have a sexual obsession and deliberately market a damaging ideology to women who have low self-esteem. I totally disagree with the OP that "leftists" are the problem, given that is is the right-wingers who openly seek to indoctrinate and propagandize women and girls to adopt their male-supremacy ideology, many of whom have been groomed since childhood to accept this masochistic fantasy and who then accept the GOP, which is openly complicit in this ideology and the cults who push it.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 23, 2018)

i prefer to give women "heck", for political fun and political practice; simply for the sake of equality and equal rights.

Only women with lousy female intuition, indulge in the silliness of prohibition.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> i prefer to give women "heck", for political fun and political practice; simply for the sake of equality and equal rights.
> 
> Only women with lousy female intuition, indulge in the silliness of prohibition.



I think that it is imperative that we safeguard American girls from being groomed in this sort of sexually-obsessed, male-supremacy ideology. A fully educated woman in her 20's and above may choose this lifestyle for herself. But she must be fully educated and aware of what she is getting into. Part of the grooming of the right-wing is to take young girls and teach them that they must obey this ideology. We are not talking about college-educated women who are studying STEM subjects and readying themselves to take take their places in the world. These cult people are after the young ones and deliberately keeping them ignorant of their prospects so that they can be used sexually.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



All baseless assertions on your part.  You've provided no support.

You are a true left winger......you JUST know you are right....even though you are not.

Whereas I have provided several links showing where left leaners are bad mouthing white women for not voting the way they (the left leaners) think they should.

Congratulations.....you've eared your stripes.

Now, go make up more stuff about things you know nothing about.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer to give women "heck", for political fun and political practice; simply for the sake of equality and equal rights.
> ...



Wow...you need to see a therapist.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 23, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



What about the dumb "southern baptist" slut who bragged about winning his arguments with his wife with his dick? The "Institute for Basic Life Principles," a grooming organization, "Duck Dynasty" lunatics trying to seduce teenage girls? Roy moore, the same? Quinverful? Dedicated to grooming and seducing young girls before they can grown up and complete their education.

There are grown men out there trying to groom and seduce young girls to fulfill their sexual needs. They don't care what happens to the girls, so long as they can hump and impregnate. The cults are steeped in this cheap child abuse. I remember seeing Ashley Madison's Josh Duggar at his wedding, sexual pervert that he is, and the father of his poor, innocent, unprepared and ignorant bride, mugging and probably counting the big bucks he got for his daughter's vagina. Young female flesh for sale needs to stop. Raise a girl up, get her through college and on to her career, and when she is in her 20's and has achieved adulthood, then she will tell you what she wants It is grossly immoral to hunt a girl as a teenager just to deal in her body.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 23, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with the OP.

AT ALL.

You seem obsessed with this....possibly you need to see a psych.

This is about the left attacking White Women.

You got that ?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i prefer to give women "heck", for political fun and political practice; simply for the sake of equality and equal rights.
> ...


Men are not the ones complaining we can't handle uncommitted sex and need a relationship bailout.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 24, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Many/most of these women have been groomed from childhood in the cults to vote the way their Master Dick wants them to. It is a pathetic part of U.S. culture. I am a white woman, but I was not groomed for sex. My father was a man of dignity. He loved the library, and brought home stacks of books, which we shared. When I was a teenager, we used to sit on the side porch arguing about things like whether it was right to drop nuclear bombs on Japan. It was from him that I learned how to think for myself.

These people , white and non-white,who abuse their daughters, refuse to raise them, and then sell their flesh for gain disgust me totally. I am a white woman, but don't play your identity politics and sexual antics off me.


----------



## Desperado (Nov 24, 2018)

Tbe left attacks anyone that disagrees with them,so what's new.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 24, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Tbe left attacks anyone that disagrees with them,so what's new.


the right wing is usually clueless and Causeless.  what else is new.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 24, 2018)

its good that White women and men , kids are being disrespected all the time as they may finally recognize what is happening and then grow some balls .  ---------------   just a comment .


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a happy camper policy.  White women are welcome to a free full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 24, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I rest my case.  Everything I've said about Lice . . . she just proved in this post.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 24, 2018)

don't worry chics; i believe sexual charity should also cover, "multitudes of sins".


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 24, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You have never responded to the dumb scum on that I saw interviewed on TV or anything I have ever said about the right-wing sex-trading of white female flesh. 

There appears to be a group that supports genital-worshiping trash, who raise female children for their flesh,and phony "Christian" "pastors" who are pedophiles and who condone and push this sicko ideology. It's the girls who are subjected to this peddling of their flesh whom I am concerned about. They are the ones being groomed and sold by their own parents.

How many of these "white women" who vote for the GOP, despite this party's open hatred for women, were groomed sexually in their childhood?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Please just go away.

You are an embarrassment to the gender....assuming you really are a female.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Explain to me, please, why you believe I am somehow obligated to respond to something YOU saw.  I'm good, but mind-reading is a bit beyond me . . . especially when the print is that small.  This is absurd, even for you.

Then explain to me what the actual fuck whatever you saw has to do with this thread topic, or with your deranged assertions that femaleness is a binary choice between being a hateful, bitter, misandrist like you or a kinky submissive.

Once you've attempted and failed at these two things, go dunk your head in a bucket of cold water, because you're probably going to be hysterical and need to get a grip.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 27, 2018)

I saw this pigfucker on WETA, saying that he was a southern baptist and hiding behind his zipper. He was the one who said that he won all the coin-tolls at his house be cause he has a dick. I guess he's got a "woman" ready to "service" his sexual  needs. Conservative women are groomed to give it out.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I saw this pigfucker on WETA, saying that he was a southern baptist and hiding behind his zipper. He was the one who said that he won all the coin-tolls at his house be cause he has a dick. I guess he's got a "woman" ready to "service" his sexual  needs. Conservative women are groomed to give it out.



^^^^ Deranged.

You have SERIOUS issues about White men in general, we GET that you HATE men, you also from your frequent unhinged vomit called posts illustrate that you ALSO have SERIOUS issues about White women in general, we GET that you HATE women  Also you seem to have Tourette's with your incessant Pottymouth and the situation is that you illustrate in every thread that you need to get professional help, you are not all there in the membrane and you have some serious anger issues illustrated by your extreme hate of ENTIRE groups of peoples.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> We know the left hates white people.
> 
> The only whites on the left side of the isle are braindead drug users.



The Left also hates Blacks, they just use Blacks for votes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Theowl32 said:


> The great sinead oconnor, muslim convert, hates all white people.
> 
> 
> The dumbest most annoying people on earth. Although, she is not an American white woman, she is a pathetic left wing white woman.
> ...



Sinead O'Connor has been fucked up for several years, now she just has descended into the abyss.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Yet she has become a champion spokesperson for the left...go figure.
> ...



I also have no idea who Chelsea Handler is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You know ZERO about Conservative men OR Conservative women, just stop embarrassing yourself already with your absurd generalisations and general autistic gibberish.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"female penis worshipers"*

^^^^ Heterosexual women....Lysisdykstra = Unhinged Homo FRIGHTENED of PENIS, all men are rapists etc horsecrap.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"P.S. What's with the sexual pictures posted of young, scantily-clad, bleached-blond women who are not fully clothed." *

Bear did not post any sexual pictures, he posted a picture of two attractive FEMININE females, but we can see WHY you find FEMININITY threatening.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



I hope it has minimal contact with ANY men OR women, this because from it's vile and unhinged gibberings I would think that at any given moment some random man or woman could be in danger from being physically attacked by this nut. Think of any sort of random situation if out, eg. a man and woman holding hands, a woman kisses a man etc this could Trigger this nut into physically attacking them. Needs more than a therapist in my opinion, actually I have printed out it's comments in this thread to show to Mr. Lucy to get his opinion of this maniac.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





You are one very strange bird.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this pigfucker on WETA, saying that he was a southern baptist and hiding behind his zipper. He was the one who said that he won all the coin-tolls at his house be cause he has a dick. I guess he's got a "woman" ready to "service" his sexual  needs. Conservative women are groomed to give it out.
> ...



I have issues with men, and with white men specifically? Nope. I voted for Jimmy Carter. I voted for Al Gore. I will vote for Joe Biden. I am a big fan of Bruce Springsteen. All white guys. 

How do I hate women?  I like Elizabeth Warren. Hillary Clinton. I will vote for them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



This is not about politics or musicians or whatever, this is about what YOU have made this about and that's sex and that's that men and women have sex together and that men have a penis, an instrument that you seem to be FRIGHTENED of and have an INTENSE HATRED of. As a side point from frequent other comments you have given in a variety of other threads you DO have a serious problem with White skin, I don't think anyone has seen you comment about Brown Trash and/or Black Trash.

In general with my comments in this thread I am specifically referring to men and women together as normal sexual beings, your maniac comments in this thread illustrate that you have an intense HATRED of men and women having CONSENSUAL sex together, you also have the disturbed view that women having sex with men is the result of women being submissive and degrading and that women have sex with men because of low self-esteem and also you have the crazed opinion that ALL Heterosexual relationships are BDSM in nature....this is ALL contained in the myriad of unhealthy comments you have posted in just this one thread.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You have commented frequently in this thread that your opinion is that women who have sex with men are nothing more than whores, nothing more then than basic prostitutes who are prostituting themselves no differently than common Street Hookers to men.

As Mr. Lucy and me have five kidlets this logically means that sex has been involved, so your opinion then is that I am a basic whore who is effectively no different than a common Street Hooker.

You are a pretty disturbed individual across a variety of different levels, you have disturbed beliefs about consensual Hetereosexual relationships and as such under those circumstances it is very difficult to have a rational discussion about men and women with you like we would have with someone who had more healthy beliefs about consensual Heterosexual relationships because among other things you shoot off on bizarro rants and theories that have no basis in reality, it's like you are operating from The Fifth Dimension or something, very very strange stuff.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


Oh I wouldn't know about that, conservatives seem to like stepford wives...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



What does a Far Leftist like you know about WHAT Conservatives like or DON'T like?


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Well they are greedy racist brainwashed functional morons who like women who stay quiet and believe a huge pile of garbage... I'm actually a pragmatic centrist and you are a right-wing Nut Job Nazi. The only one I know.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 27, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



Not bothering wasting time even responding to you franco, your only functioning use is to Troll using the Troll's Friend the Funny button, so GTFO already Troll Boi and take your gibberish with you, illustrating your low IQ you never can rise above the level of name calling and it's not even imaginative name calling either it's just the usual crap from your ilk.

Feel free to Funny this post also, ALL you are doing is ADDING to my Ratings of course, something that low IQ Trolls like YOU seem oblivious to, so thanks for ADDING to my Ratings low IQ Troll Boi  Is it any wonder with 50,000 posts you ONLY have 11,000 Ratings, no it's no wonder considering how low IQ and stupid you are Troll Boi, nobody obviously even wants to read your gibberings nevermind rate them.


----------



## francoHFW (Nov 27, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Nazis get plenty of likes from our conservatives don't they? Considering there are 4 conservative nut jobs for every Democrat on here, it's not surprising, along with the fact that conservatives love the circle jerk--it's just like their propaganda machine...


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this pigfucker on WETA, saying that he was a southern baptist and hiding behind his zipper. He was the one who said that he won all the coin-tolls at his house be cause he has a dick. I guess he's got a "woman" ready to "service" his sexual  needs. Conservative women are groomed to give it out.
> ...



What hatred for entire groups of peoples? Look, ding-dong. I am a white woman. I am hetero. I like men. Decent ones.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



What is wrong with you?


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Nothing. This pig was on WETA, bragging that what is behind his zipper won him arguments. He said he was a "southern baptist" with a zipper and he wins arguments with what is behind this zipper. He's a cult turd.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Lucy is right, though, you're full of rage all the time. I hope you're seeing someone for that I really do.

Normal women your age do not go around calling random people "pigeffers". That's unhinged. I'm concerned for you.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What? That I am a normal woman? I am heterosexual? That I like men who are decent? That I am not a sex slave?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

...i prefer to "intimidate" women by claiming, Mr. Happy wants to "fade into you".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"What? That I am a normal woman?"*

Your posts suggest that you are anything but normal on multiple levels, one level being that normal human beings do NOT vomit up such extreme abuse about others on a daily and consistent basis and on another level your twisted and disturbed theories about consensual Heterosexual relationships where in your fevered mind men are basically nothing more than rapists and women are low self-esteem sex slave whores this also illustrates that you are anything but normal.

*"I am heterosexual?"*

No you are an aggressive and borderline violent Homosexual who HATES men AND HATES Heterosexual women, as once again you have illustrated with your comments in this thread and it's not the first thread you have expressed your twisted and disturbed views in, you are very consistent now with this stuff.

*"That I am not a sex slave?"*

Well for one thing from your comments men would be under threat from you, you hate them so much and LOATHE the penis THAT much that probably you could be prone to violently attacking some random man and attempting to cut his HATED penis off. You have probably never even had a normal healthy sexual relationship with anyone, considering you are so extremely aggressive and full of anger and an organic level of pure hatred why would anyone of reasonable sane mind even think of wanting to enter a relationship with someone so deranged.

You seriously need professional help, if you are like this IRL then you seriously need professional psychiatric help and the correct medications and I comment this as the wife of a Psychiatrist.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> I saw this pigfucker on WETA, saying that he was a southern baptist and hiding behind his zipper. He was the one who said that he won all the coin-tolls at his house be cause he has a dick. I guess he's got a "woman" ready to "service" his sexual  needs. Conservative women are groomed to give it out.



Still waiting on the line of causality between "I saw some obscure asshole" and "therefore, ALL conservatives are like this".  Noticeably, I am not holding my breath, since the likelihood of anything resembling logic from Lice is very low.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You know Sue in my opinion we have all wasted enough time on this deranged psycho, you CANNOT reason with the deranged and so perhaps it's time everyone just put it on Ignore, nothing it comments contains ANYTHING of any type of intelligent content, so I see no point anymore in us reading it's vomit.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Honey, you're so far away from normal out there in the left-field bleachers, you're basically in another ballpark entirely.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Don't be concerned for me. Be concerned for what is left of our country. I have never had to come up with a language of contempt for people in all of my years before now. I never encountered dirty people before now. Now comes the filth. trump, pigpence, this "southern baptist" guy degrading his wife and their marital union on TV. I guess you like these pigs.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



Because I don't like dirty people?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

... i love it when girlfriends are willing to come over and take a shower with me.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...



I like normal men. I don't go for the sexually dysfunctional that you seem to prefer. I like real men. Healthy men. Men who don't need anyone to worship their organ, not a trump, a pigpence. a "southern baptist" who needs to have his organ rule the house. Real men.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



*"I don't go for the sexually dysfunctional that you seem to prefer."*

Mr. Lucy is not sexually dyfunctional, he is the opposite.

*"I like real men. Healthy men."*

No you don't, you like Beta Cuck Faggot Soi Boi's who are DE-MASCULINISED, you FEAR the Alpha Male. You like sickly, weak Beta Cuck Faggot Soi Boi's who will sit there while you SCREAM they are OPPRESSORS of women, that they are POTENTIAL RAPISTS because they have a penis and that they to be more FEMININE and HATE that they have a penis and act like they instead have a Mangina. Caitlin Jenner is YOUR TYPE of man, a man who HATES his penis as much as YOU HATE it and so wants it removed and then being reduced to TOTAL DE-MASCULINISATION.

*"Men who don't need anyone to worship their organ"*

ALL men worship their penis and want others to worship their penis, as I just commented REAL MEN to you are either ASHAMED they have a penis or they HATE they have a penis so much they get it chopped off, to YOU that is a REAL MAN a man who is ASHAMED and HATES that he was born male but to NORMAL peoples that is a pathetic, sad, fucked up weirdo with psychological problems, so no wonder you like the Beta Cuck Faggot Soi Boi's and the Trannies you have the psychologically fucked up in the membrane in common with them.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 28, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



You are a real nut-job. "Beta Cuck Faggot Soi Boi's and the Trannies"??? Please get some help.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You are most certainly NOT normal.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



STFU and GTFO, go and find the nearest Beta Cuck Faggot Soi Boi and Trannies and scream your insane horsecrap at them you are a fucking nutter and I can confidently say that EVERYONE in this thread would agree that you are a fucking nutter.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 28, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > SweetSue92 said:
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

...listen to a guy, for a while, chics.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 29, 2018)

if Only, 

there were nice girls to be found in modern times.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This may be a bit harsh....but hard to argue with the point.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 29, 2018)

Dragonlady said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Wingers are having a bad day.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Doubtful.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I could almost consider taking Lucy off ignore.

And I hope you appreciate the compliment I paid you by checking out someone I ignore just because I wanted to know what YOU were talking about.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 29, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Not even sure why you have me on Ignore considering I am a Conservative, did I upset you one time did you need tissue and Play Doh?

I have ZERO Conservatives on Ignore as we are ALL on the Same Team.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 29, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Sometimes you have to be harsh to get the point across.


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Consent is a turn off for conservative women


Spoken like a true rapist.


----------



## BlackFlag (Nov 29, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > Consent is a turn off for conservative women
> ...


No I’m no Kavanaugh


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...


Obvious projection.

You've outed yourself.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 29, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



That's what he said.

You are a rapist.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

I "intimidate" women by insisting on equality and equal rights to the point of comity.  If they refuse to be both easy And convenient under capitalism, i refuse to try to use them.

Chics, money is legal tender for All debts, both public and private.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 15, 2018)

A home run by National Review.

Democrats’ “White Women” Castigation | National Review

The proximate cause of “white women” being turned into a pejorative is Senator Susan Collins, whose support for Brett Kavanaugh a week ago was in line with her support for Supreme Court nominees in general. She has voted for all of them. Moreover, she enjoys an 88 percent rating from the National Organization for Women. Yet Collins’s vote inspired Alexis Grenell, the author of the _Times_ op-ed quoted above, to say white women voted for Trump “to prop up their whiteness.” Women’s March leader Linda Sarsour denounced Collins as “the mother & grandmother of white women in America who gave us a Donald Trump presidency.” On the _New York_ magazine site, Rebecca Traister derided the “powerful, old white men” along with the “white women, the ‘female assistants’ and partisan handmaidens who are eager, perhaps avid, to help them in their pursuit of further suffocating authority.” Why female assistants is in quotation marks, or why “powerful” people who hold authority would be interested in “suffocating” it, escapes me, but the phrase “partisan handmaidens” seems especially out of touch. Women are volunteering to be treated as sex slaves? Doesn’t sound like any woman I know. More likely, women such as Collins who supported Kavanaugh disagree that he represents _The Handmaid’s Tale_ brought to life.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 15, 2018)

Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 15, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.



Let me see, on a scale of 0 to "not in this lifetime", how much do I care about Lice's disapproval?


----------



## 007 (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> ...i prefer to "intimidate" women by claiming, Mr. Happy wants to "fade into you".


Love Mazy Star.


----------



## ptbw forever (Dec 17, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > We know the left hates white people.
> ...


Could you?

He was trying to be nice to retards like you by pretending you were all on drugs.


----------



## Lysistrata (Dec 17, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.
> ...



It sounds like you fit my description, like you're married to roy moore or something. Self-hate is not a good thing.

A woman who votes for a woman-hater is a complete jerk.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.




You sound jelly.


----------



## blastoff (Dec 17, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


Hey, they want equal they got equal.  Welcome aboard, gals!  Left’s been attacking us white guys for a long long time now and we’re delighted they’ve finally decided to honor our sisters with this grand show of inclusion and equality as they plan their next and future public displays of lunatic behavior they think will make _us _look stupid!  

Shhhhhhhhh’s the word.  Your Decoder Rings are out for delivery this busy Christmas Season morning, and your handler will make contact soon to advise your dates for Secret Handshake Conference training and other essentials.  

MAGA!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



it sounds like I couldn't care less what the likes of you thinks of my life or my choices. All I want from you is to stop being a hypocrite and ACTUALLY support a woman's right to choose for herself, even if I have the unutterable gall to choose not to be a bitter, man-hating hag like you.

A woman who only supports the right of women to agree with her is a complete bitch.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.



And you, by comparison, make them look smart.

You really are going to classify possibly millions of people as nutjobs ?

You are a moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



A woman who make broad generalizations (meaning you) is ignorant.

But we already knew that about you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 17, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



But you lost to Trump.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Looks like it will be the worst thing that ever happened to him. And could well give us the landslide we need to have some real reform in this country for the first time in fifty years, except for ACA.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 17, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


∆∆∆complete jerk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 23, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.
> ...



What would get her approval ?

If you started talking double-talk...promising to do all kinds of things you really can't do....and not delivering.

Then blaming it on others.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 23, 2018)

Another horse crapp article.....

Half of white women continue to vote Republican. What's wrong with them? | Moira Donegan


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 23, 2018)

Now you know why democrats are so overjoyed when a white woman is killed.   It could be by beheading the way the two hikers were killed or stabbing like Mollie Tibbets.   As long as the women are white and killed by a non white the liberal happiness is achieved.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 23, 2018)

i am a one trick pony now; full body massage with happy ending and g-spot focus work is all i do now.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


If you're blaming it on the bought off, obstructionist low tax on the rich, screw the rest Republicans, you would be correct, brainwashed functional moron.
 ...


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 23, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Now you know why democrats are so overjoyed when a white woman is killed.   It could be by beheading the way the two hikers were killed or stabbing like Mollie Tibbets.   As long as the women are white and killed by a non white the liberal happiness is achieved.


Another brainwashed functional moron hater. Where the hell do you get that crap as if we didn't know...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 27, 2018)

i sometimes try to intimidate dark skinned or tanned women by asking them if they want to be my chocolate.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

francoHFW said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



You've shown time and time again that you have a very limited vocabulary.

Not sure why you would call others brainwashed when it is clear your brain does not exist to be washed.

Here are the facts....

You've got at least a half dozen shown articles and interviews where the left slams white women for voting for Trump or for republicans.

They use the term "white women".

That makes them racist (per your stupid definitions).

And sexist.

Now, the fact that you can't reply to the thread in contex or that none of your other left wing electronic butt-buddies care to refute this only screams that you CAN'T.

So go ahead with your mommy-taught stupid phrases.  Why leave doubt in anyone's mind you are a total jackass ?


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


I had a 742 on the SAT verbal when that meant something ditzy doo doo LOL... A racist believes a certain race is inferior and discriminates against it. Your brand new stupid GOP propaganda definition of if you hate someone you are a racist is stupid and ridiculous, super duper.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 28, 2018)

it is wrong to try to intimidate women by informing them they could have an "even chance" if we make a bet.

if i lose, she gets to use me for a relationship and if i win i get to use her for a relationship. 

hey chics,

...wanna bet.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

Lysistrata said:


> Being a member of this awesome group, white women, I will have to say that any woman who voted for cruz is a nutjob. Are they all the bleachy-blondie types with the teased hair, too much makeup, and bibbles who strutted their T&A as "cheerleaders" when they were in high school? Sounds like people who have no pride or self-respect, and have no dedication to freedom.



We'll just bring that one back.

Any woman who didn't vote the way I wanted....is a nutjob.

Then there is the derision afterwards.

How dare you have an opinion of your own (that is different from mine).

Good job Lysistrata.  I suspect the Ly part of your screen name means just that.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...


Realy find them on here! Show some exaples. How many Hillary attacks you suppose I can find? Talk about the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



I have provided the links.  

Did you miss that ?

Next....Hillary was a candidate.  One person.

This is about the tolerant left attacking an entire class of people.  

Total hypocrites.

So why don't you shove off until you learn to  read.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


One! LOL Yep thats policy.LOL You are hillarious!


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



There are at least six listed throughout this thread.  All by those in the media.

You are a moron.

Then, of course, you have some of the left wingers on this board going after women who voted republican.  Just look at Licy.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You are truely hillarious! Yep they out ta get ya better hide!LOL


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



You can excuse yourself anytime you'd like from the thread to visit a doctor who will help you pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 28, 2018)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Awe poor poor baby hate for me to point out your lunacy! Ya I am actively laughing at your stupid ass.
You idiot! I agree there is some thing to criticize here but you are wrong on the real motivator. Her true motivation is gender driven. Even if you were correct there is so very little of this from the left it is no where near policy. Mean while your side chant lock her up with no evidence of any thing after billions of dollars spent investigating her. Definately policy. King dumb fuck!


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Dec 28, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



Just about the only thing Hillary WASN'T criticized for was being a white woman.  No one cared that she was white, and very few people think of her as a woman.

Much as you hate to admit it, there's a huge difference between criticizing one person for very specific words and actions, and criticizing an entire group of people for not agreeing with you.

Unless you're a leftist, and think women aren't really people, but just puppets you own.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 28, 2018)

...any white women want to come over and help me practice bikini waxing?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 31, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Please don't drink and post.

You sound more stupid than usual.

Hillary is just one of several quoted from the left.

This is the same left that claims to be the "enlightened" and "toleran" branch of America.

You should make sure the spelling in your post is correct before calling someone else dumb.

Moron.

The fact stands that you have opinion leaders on the left critical of an entire class of individuals because they don't vote the way they want them too.

You also have self proclaimed women on this board doing the same thing.  

Sounds like a trend to me.  

Shove it.....buckwheat.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



And Cecilie just knocked it clean out of the park.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 1, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You are hillarious.KDF you are.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



I guess it's a good thing that you consider being mocked and disdained as a mark of triumph, since that's the only way you'll ever get to feel like you've won something . . . and, after all, it happens so often.

I'll just be over here, continuing to be monumentally grateful I'm me and not you.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2019)

blastoff said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



Gosh, I always love assholes who want to view treating women as full, rational adults in their own right as an excuse for women to be mistreated.


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

BlackFlag said:


> Consent is a turn off for conservative women



Actually getting consent from conservative women first usually results in less humiliation for the man who's attempting to chat them up.


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

Siete said:


> meh - white chicks will get over it, just grab em by the pussy.



Is that how you got that black eye?


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I'd be insanely angry if I believed that bilge too.


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHA!

Oh, he wasn't kidding? Bless his heart (if you don't get that, more's the pity. Get a southerner to explain it for you).


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 2, 2019)

*The Dumb Democrats just can't stop themselves from hating.
Chelsea Handler is a typical angry feminist who wants all women to also be anti-marriage, anti-family and anti-children. *


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

Dragonlady said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



I don't remember seeing you in the meeting. Were you hiding behind the potted plants again?


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> I like to "intimidate" women by asking them to take a shower with me, to see if she feels like my next girlfriend.



Daniel, stop trolling. You're not funny and no one wants to hear from you about women, because you're obviously a misogynist.


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Not sure how all this back and forth does anything to refute the demonstrated fact that the left attacks white women when they don't vote the way they want them to.
> 
> Another example of the intetolerant "tolerant" left.
> 
> ...



The "left" attacks anyone and everyone who voices an opinion contrary to the orthodoxy. Their hypocrisy allows them to claim they champion minorites and women when they really don't.

They support every diversity except diversity of thought. That cannot and will not be tolerated.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 2, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> 
> An example:
> 
> ...




If you hear the Oldwhite fart gals from Mississippi calling in to WJ maybe you would know why.
Don cult always quote  one example. 
Immigrant kills a cop. Never mention the 30000 gun deaths a year
Hundreds of whites at dons Nazi rallies


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 2, 2019)

hadit said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how all this back and forth does anything to refute the demonstrated fact that the left attacks white women when they don't vote the way they want them to.
> ...


Nice authoritarian comment


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 2, 2019)

hadit said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > RadicalRedneck said:
> ...


Half the GOP voters are totally fos like their propaganda machine. They are in favor of giving away the store to the rich and cutting services for themselves. Brilliant!


----------



## francoHFW (Jan 2, 2019)

hadit said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how all this back and forth does anything to refute the demonstrated fact that the left attacks white women when they don't vote the way they want them to.
> ...


Bologna, the problem is you people on the right have your own facts, so many phony scandals and misinformation that never make it to the real world of Journalism and law enforcement. Breaking for the dupes... Hillary is honest and the rich do not pay enough in taxes, a huge screwjob of the nonrich.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 2, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



Cool. Sit around. Hate yourself. Remember to spread your legs when commanded. In the meantime, you can bibble.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



I see you've posted the USMB universal sign of surrender (the smiley face with no response).  Your unsurprising capitulation is noted.  Moving on to someone interesting . . .


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



That's how they act. Ask any conservative black man how he's treated by the "left". Hatred is possibly the mildest term you could use.


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Bless your heart. I'm starting to think you can't help it. You know, being duped by the propaganda and all.


----------



## hadit (Jan 2, 2019)

francoHFW said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



You need to get out more. You're believing stupid stuff.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Oh, excuse me.  You DID post a reply.  The lack of surprise came from it being utterly meaningless to anyone smart enough to discount your opinion as valid (meaning anyone who isn't you).  Like all your posts.  

There is no amount of insisting that my marriage and life are horrible that's going to change the fact that every single aspect of being me is better than being you, or make me dumb enough to not see it immediately upon looking at you.  Your sour grapes fool no one but you, and probably not even that.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 2, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...



This is your life as you choose to live it. Just don't recruit others into it. You can be as be as dirty and your man want as you want to be.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 2, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You're damned right.  I have chosen to live my life exactly the opposite of you, and I couldn't be happier.  The more I listen to you, the more it seems like anything you're ranting against must be the right thing to do, if only to avoid ever, EVER being a bitter, ignorant hag like you.

And if you want to fantasize about what my husband and I do, I don't really blame you.  If I had your life, I'd avoid thinking about it, too.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 3, 2019)

hadit said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Is that why there are zero blacks at dons Nazi all white rallies?


----------



## hadit (Jan 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Trick question. There are no "dons Nazi all white rallies".


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 4, 2019)

hadit said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Could have fooled me.
I'm still looking for a brown face (except the criminal right behind him often) in the rabid "jail her" cult


----------



## hadit (Jan 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Are you filled that easily? I'm still looking for "Don's Nazi" anything.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 4, 2019)

hadit said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Filled?
How about his dad arrested at a Nazi rally?
Don refusing to rent to blacks?
Orange blob better?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Jan 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Maybe you should stop being such a racist and looking at color.


----------



## hadit (Jan 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Still looking for "Don's Nazi" anything. 

* Fooled.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 4, 2019)

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



We all suspect you are stupid.

Why do you post and remove any doubt ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as I watch the clips of people on the left blathering about "White Women", I have to wonder how they don't see themselves as racist.
> ...



There are several other quotes in here from opinion leaders of the left wing lemmings.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 5, 2019)

Cecilie1200 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Yup, still trying to find a brown guy at dons rallies


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 5, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Care to post them.?
Unfortunately I'm a millionaire corporate guy who never voted for a dem in my life.
Made my money off white uneducated rubes .
As Lyndon said "tell the dumbest white guy he is smarter than the brightest black guy and you can pick his pocket forever"


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



They've been posted throughout the thread.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 5, 2019)

Another article dealing with it.

Like it says.....while probably not a majority of dems....it isn't an insignificant amount.

Why some on the left hate white women


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 5, 2019)

And another one......

Mothers, pundits and the other white women who drive hate in America


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 6, 2019)

white women really just need a full body massage with happy ending.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, White Guilt should affect both white men AND white women!


If you feel the need then bleed.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> white women really just a full body massage with happy ending.


And a few dollars to buy something to make them feel better about themselves.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, White Guilt should affect both white men AND white women!


guilt for what?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > white women really just a full body massage with happy ending.
> ...


i sometimes ferment fruit.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


In a jar or body crevacises?


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 6, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


an igloo five gallon water dispenser.


----------

